# Early Schwinn Paramount Serial Numbers?



## Dweber (Jul 29, 2019)

There used to be this site but it does not seem to be active any longer.
http://chainedrevolution.com/registry/schwinn_paramount.aspx 
Does anyone have copies of the pages?


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 29, 2019)

I can grab the first page via - http://web.archive.org/ - but can't seem to get the others. Looks like you grabbed the 4th page.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 5, 2019)

Very cool!


----------

